# Hand Sanitizer



## Rottweiler (Sep 23, 2010)

They new prank we have been doing is fill you hand with hand sanitizer.

HEY JOE!

Slap your hands together, and wham..     

I often wonder how bad this is for your eyes lol


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 23, 2010)

I once replaced the handsoap in one of my high school bathrooms with pancake syrup.


----------



## CAO (Sep 24, 2010)

Not quite the same, but I used to freak people out by loading my hands with sanitizer and lighting it.

Oooh...pretty blue flames....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 24, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> I once replaced the handsoap in one of my high school bathrooms with pancake syrup.



:lol: lol!!! This one I gotta try somewhere.


----------



## JJR512 (Sep 24, 2010)

CAO said:


> Not quite the same, but I used to freak people out by loading my hands with sanitizer and lighting it.
> 
> Oooh...pretty blue flames....



I once worked for a private ambulance company that had a penguin in its logo. (http://www.butlermedicaltransport.com/) I once drew the penguin (just one) on the parking lot with foam sanitizer and lit it. Since it was night, it was a very beautiful effect, the blue flaming penguin logo.


----------

